# hi



## buyu (Oct 22, 2006)

hey hows things just joined im from newzealand i practice ninjutsu and am currently a second dan i teach a kids class and have bout 15 students of all ages and am part time army hope every ones havin a good day


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to your participation.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## Carol (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to M.T.


----------

